# Gebäude zeichnen



## main (15. Januar 2002)

ich würde gerne gebäude wie dieses hier (ist mit corel photo paint erstellt) mit photoshop machen. kann mir da einer ein paar tips zu geben??

vielen dank
main


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

*ne, nicht wirklich*

ist hammer das bild, dafür, dass es nicht mit nem 3d prog gemacht wurde...da ist mein geiste noch nicht fuer gewappnet... (wappnet???)
...

ya snow


----------



## Sovok (15. Januar 2002)

ich weiss nich ob du die grundregeln beim perspektivischen zeichnen kennst...


alle linien die in die tiefe gehn (auf dem bild die vertikalen) führen auf einen fluchtpunkt zu
alle horizontalen sind in die tiefe hin immer kürzer

manchmal isses auch andersrum... kommt auf die perspektive an

aber mit den zwei grundregeln dürfte ne  grundskizze auf jeden fall hinhaun


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

*nun ja...*

also diese grundregeln sind mir sehr wohl bekannt, jedoch sind die farbverläufe meiner meinung schon ziemlich perfektioniert und auch die spiegelung im  linken haus bockt mich sehr an... auch, wenn sie unrealistisch ist, da das haus ja keine gekräuselten scheiben hat.... *gg* aber egal... ist auf jeden fall fett!

ya snowy


----------



## Sovok (15. Januar 2002)

meine antwort war an main gerichtet

er wills doch zeichnen... du auch?


----------



## main (15. Januar 2002)

bin zwar kein großer künstler, aber das mit dem fluchtpunkt ist mir klar, nur nicht die art und weise wie ich sowas mit dem PS umsetze...

kennt evtl. einer ein programm, mit dem dass besser (einfacher?) geht?


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

*nenene*

mit häusern hab ich nichts am hut! *gg* 

ya snowy


----------



## Sovok (15. Januar 2002)

einfach is relativ... für nen experten is etwas einfach, was für den noob unmöglich scheint

es gibt jedenfalls kein prog mit nem button "mach n haus" klick fertig

in photoshop würd ich für son bild min. 10 stunden arbeit einrechnen

obs jetzt mit 3dsmax einfacher is musst du die 3dsmax leutz fragen ... schnell geht es da au nich. is ne ganz andere art zu arbeiten

da kannste die genäude halt aus klötzen zusammenbaun und musst ned auf die perspektive achten... aber damits wirklich gut aussieht brauchts damit sicher auch seine zeit


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Januar 2002)

das ist kein foto???


----------



## main (15. Januar 2002)

um jetzt hier mal den macher dieses kunstwerkes zu zitieren: 

"hmmmm...

also ihr glaubt mir das etzt bestimmt nit aber ich hab für das Hochaus ungefähr 10 minuten gebraucht...."

So geschrieben im 
PCForum4U

aber mal schauen, vielleicht rückt er selber ja noch mit der Sprache raus...

bis denne
main


----------



## Sovok (15. Januar 2002)

dann frag ich mich aber schon warum der typ von dem das zitat stammt son schäbiges webdesign hat wenn er sowas in 10min zeichnet

tss


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

*tjaja...*

dann lad ihn mal ein, main... *lol*

ya snowy


----------



## main (15. Januar 2002)

einladen??


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

*ja...*

lad ihn doch hierher ein... mal sehen, wie er sich hier so macht.. das ist ernst gemeint. wenn wir keine antwort auf das "wie zum teufel hat der das gemacht" finden, so kann er es uns vielleicht beibringen...  

see ya, 


ya  snow


----------



## nanda (15. Januar 2002)

10 minuten???

vielleicht für den lensflare-effekt und den text.
der ursprung ist mit sicherheit ein foto.


----------



## Sovok (15. Januar 2002)

naja wenn er wirklich n foto als vorlage benutzt hat brauchen wir ja nichmehr drüber zu reden

steckt keine wirkliche leistung dahinter


----------



## Comander_Keen (15. Januar 2002)

Amnt....

ich bin ja nun schon oft auf den besten seiten in sachen gfx und 3d-design unterwegs (wie die meisten hier). Hab dadurch auch schon ne menge bestaunen können (auch wie die meisten hier)...  aber sowas is mir noch nicht untergekommen! 
Ich glaube nicht das das mit einem progie wie photo shop oder corel photo paint erstellt ist. 
wenn wirklich, dann steckt die lösung ja schon im namen. Also foto genommen, schrift drauf gemacht  .

Wenn derjenige es beweisen kann, nehme ich natürlich alles zurück!

MfG Comander_Keen


----------



## Sovok (15. Januar 2002)

naja sowas geht einwandfrei in photoshop
siehe sijun.com forum 

aber selbst die brauchen stunden bzw. tage für son bild...

in 10min läuft da nix


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Januar 2002)

das ist 100% ein foto, der typ kann nicht in 10min ein so geniales bild machen, die spiegelung, die verzerung und alles andere, wenn seine hp so schei$$e aussieht. Also, den rest hat er in 10min gemacht, das bild 100% nicht


----------



## main (15. Januar 2002)

naja, das tröstet mich ja ein wenig


----------



## elgo (15. Januar 2002)

Das ist kein Foto ... Mesch schaut doch mal genau hin viel zu klar und störungsfrei für ein foto ... aber dieser typ ist ein dummschwaller den die seite ist wirklich grotte der hat das werk irgendwo gezogen!


----------



## main (15. Januar 2002)

jetzt mal langsam mit den jungen pferden. ich kann natürlich nicht sage, ob das irgendwo hergezogen ist, aber sowas hier reinzuposten, find ich nicht in ordnung


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

*wie wäre es, MAIN,*

wenn du ihn nicht einfach mal fragst, wie er das bild gemacht hat. gibt es da nicht auch sowas wie psd phyles, die man sich schicken lassen kann? wenn er das invertierte bild schon "krass" nennt, so hat er die datei doch ganz bestimmt noch irgendwo. dies ist keine anklage, sondern der versuch einer gerechten aufklärung des vorliegenden falles... also... wie wär`s? ich meine, MAIN kennt ihn am besten, zumindest hat er schonmal kontakt mit ihm aufgenommen. insofern würde ich ihn hiermit zum kontaktmann und irgendeinen anderen zum schlichter zu deklarieren.... das ist meiner meinung nach der einfachste weg, die wahrheit herauszufinden. ausser natürlich, das bild findet sich im netz... das wäre die einfachere möglichkeit, allerdings stelle ich persönlich mich nicht zur verfügung, das bild zu suchen... *lol* ich glaub das wäre recht wahnwitzig... können wir nur hoffen, dass es sich per zufall findet, oder irgendwas anderes passiert... 

see ya, 

ya snowy

p.s:dieser thread ist gegen niemanden gerichtet und ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei jedem, der sich angegriffen gefühlt hat.


----------



## nanda (15. Januar 2002)

kein foto???

ich kann ja morgen mal hier vorbeischauen. wenn blauer himmel ist, dann fotografiere ... eehhh mache ich am nachmittag ein schönes bild mit ps für euch. ;-]


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

**gg* KEINE ANKLAGE*

aber auch wenn der himmel nicht blau wäre... wo wäre der unterschied? 

okok, nichts weiter gegen ihn, bis nicht die wahrheit aufgedeckt ist.

ya snowy


----------



## Sovok (15. Januar 2002)

@snow yo das invertierte... das war der moment auf der page als ich mich gefragt hab wo ich hier bin lol


----------



## snow crash (15. Januar 2002)

*im zoo*

wo sonst... lauter affen, die freudig um ein thema herumspringen und das bis spät in die nacht... zumindest 2 von ihnen.... ;-P

see ya, 

ya snowy


----------



## nanda (16. Januar 2002)

oder drei.

na ja, auf jeden fall würde ich das ganze nicht zu ernst nehmen. und ich bleibe dabei: das ganze ist ein foto und die 10 minuten beziehen sich - wenn überhaupt - nur auf die bearbeitung und optimierung des pics (tonwertkorrektur, farbkorrektur usw.). mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Januar 2002)

Ne, ein Photo ist das nach meinem Dafürhalten auch nicht. Das sieht aus wie mit Bryce gemacht und nachträglich etwas mit Photoshop oder meinetwegen Photopaint aufpoliert (Der Lensflare, das Glanzlicht, etc.)
Aber was dieses Bild sicher nicht ist, ist
1) innerhalb von 10 Minuten entstanden
2) rein in Photopaint gemacht
DAS glaube ich wirklich nicht.

Kaprolactam


----------



## flip (16. Januar 2002)

also erstm wollte ich vorhin gleich antworten, klar, das ist ein foto. aber wenn,dann ein schlechtes ( ist meine bescheidene meinung).
dann habe ich mir überlegt, hmm wenn es kein foto ist was dann?
dann soll es ja "nur" mit Ps oder corel paint gemacht sein. hmm, da hab ich weiter bei m ir gedacht, warum nicht probieren. grundskizze gemacht und ps angeschmissen. ich halte mich nicht gerade für einen n00b. ich habe fast 2h mit drahtgittern versucht die fenster nachzuempfinden. wenn man das ganze perpektivisch verschiebt und dreht und wendet usw., dann bekommt man zumindest eine ähnlich form hin. aber in 10 min bekommt man das nicht hin. da ich keinen webspace mehr hab, kann ich mein ergebnis nicht posten. aber wenn ich in zwei tagen von meinem kurzuelaub wiederkomm, dann versuch ich das mal zu posten.
versucht doch alle mal das nur in etwa nachzuempfineden.
nichtsdestotrotz ist mein tip immer noch ein schlechtes foto mit schludrigen PS oder wasauchimmer effekten.
es kann natürlich auch mit einem 3d proggie "gezaubert" sein.
aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.
flip


----------



## nanda (16. Januar 2002)

@kaprolactam
hast du meinen link weiter oben gesehen?
es handelt sich bei den beiden hochhäusern eindeutig um die deutsche bank zentrale in frankfurt (im volksmund "soll und haben" genannt). 

und ich kann absolut nichts auf unserem diskutierten pic entdecken, was darauf hindeutet, daß es mit einem prog erstellt wurde.

es gibt tatsächlich künstler, deren bilder hinsichtlich der qualität an fotografien herankommen. aber selbst bei den besten sind - wenn auch nur minimale - unterschiede zu erkennen. was ich für möglich halte sind realistisch wirkende retuschen und die bearbeitung kleiner ausschnitte (so wie das deutsche bank logo am rechten turm entfernt wurde). 

ich habe folgende fragen:
1. wenn modulstyle wirklich die beiden häuser nachgebildet hat, warum dann nicht das logo? 
2. wenn er die häuser schon nicht exakt nachbilden wollte, warum hat er dann im rechten turm auf der linken seite wie im original die fenster der 5.-9.letzten etage weggelassen?

ich denke, die diskussion bringt nichts mehr und ich verabschiede mich aus dem thread.

@flip
willst du dir wirklich die arbeit machen und vielleicht em ende in gefahr laufen, unbegründet von deinem können enttäuscht zu sein?


----------



## main (16. Januar 2002)

hm, der link von nanda scheint wohl wirklich die vorlage dazu gewesen sein, also isses wohl doch nicht selbst gemalt...

vielen dank für die mühe...

main

PS: wer noch will, kann die diskussion mit modulstyle (dem macher von dem bild) hier noch ein wenig fortführen...


----------



## FilouX (16. Januar 2002)

Meinereiner würde mit Hilfe seines kleinen kranken Hirnes das Ganze so beurteilen:
1.) Kein Foto, da ich den unteren Teil des linken Turms vergrössert habe und siehe da, die Reflektionen sehen wie Raindrops aus -> 3d Prog

2.) Der Blendenfleck am rechten Turm ist ein Blendenfleck aus PS

3.) Der heaven ist mit PS gemacht, genauso, wie die Schrift, auf Grund der Pixelung und des Farbverlaufs.

4.) Nie und nimmer innerhalb von 10 Minuten, da allein das Bearbeiten des Himmels und das Einbringen der Schrift mindestens 20 Minuten dauert.

5.) Wenn der Mensch echt so gut ist, dann sollten wir ihn mal einladen und er soll mal ein Tut einbringen, damit man das Ganze evtl innerhalb einer Stunde hinbekommt...


----------



## modulstyle (14. Juli 2003)

*Das Haus...*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin durch zufall auf diese Seite hier per google.de gestoßen.

Nun, das Haus habe ich damals wirklich selbst gemacht und als Vorlage diente das Deutsche Bank Dings.

Ich hab aber nur noch eine Version von dem Haus hier...

Btw.. ich hab mindestens ne Woche gebraucht.. keine 10min.. 

Najo.. unten als anhang das was noch von dem Haus übrig ist...

MfG


----------



## modulstyle (14. Juli 2003)

*Und das noch...*

...


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Juli 2003)

Wo du schonmal hier bist ...

... kannst du das fertige Bild irgendwo hochladen ? Oder sag mir einfach mal wann deine neue Homepage online ist.
Ich will mir das Ding nämlich auch mal angucken


----------

